# Help grapes!



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

yesterday my daughter dropped a grape while running to her room and padme ate half of it. my husband noticed and said something but didn't know it was toxic so I jumped up to get it and half was left on the floor. she didn't vomit or act funny she's been eating and drinking playing and sleeping but I noticed this morning she had a bit of diarrhea and she seems a little bit more bloated than usual. I called the animal hospital and they said she should be fine but watch for vomittiny and call back if she started. has anyone else had this experience? if so what happened? she just ate a whole bowl of formula soaked puppy chow payee outside a bit and is now sleeping I'm just really worried bc I already lost one chi this year does anyone have any advice as to what to look out for or has had a similar experience? I'd say she's about 1-2lbs


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

It will pass. Yes, grapes are toxic. But half a grape will do exactly that - make her bloated with diarrhea. I have had this happen in the past to my last dog on occasion as I ran a home daycare and every once in a while she would find an errant grape.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

okay great thank you! I've been keeping an extra keen eye on her and she had another bowel movement and it wasn't diarrhea so I think she's feeling better shes been active alot too a little grumpy though. when my daughter would pick her up and try to play with her shed start growling a bit and got snappy its not the first time, she did it once before in the car when she wanted down from my daughters booster/car seat but my daughter tried to get her to stay she she started growling and snapped and bit her hand. her father was very temperamental and didn't like people so I'm trying to make sure she's more tolerable bc I don't want a bigger problem later she's only about two months old right now so it's not bad but I feel if I don't nip it in the bud it'll be more serious later. I'm thinking today she just wanted to sleep and my daughter wanted to play so I hid her and she's sleeping now.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Dogs really do 'speak' to us, IF we listen. When your puppy growls or snarls, then she is telling you/daughter that she is uncomfortable in what you want her to do. That said, you should never give in, if it is a reasonable request. If for example you want her off the chair/sofa/bed, she should be able to protest, but she does get down. Just do what has to be done. If she tries to bite, then I'd put her in a time out. Put her in her pen to cool off, or her crate for 5 minutes. Don't scold, just do it. Your daughter has to learn that a baby of any kind sleeps a LOT. When she goes to play with her, and the puppy is tired, then problems will come up. You will have to see that your daughter doesn't interupt any sleeping, or tired/getting ready to sleep activity.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I agree. If she is growling when your daughter is holding her then your daughter needs to let her get down. Kids have to be taught how to handle these tiny dogs. Now if it is food aggression or she is snarling or biting for no good reason, then it is time for a timeout for the dog. 

Half a grape will be ok. Just keep an eye on her!


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

I need all the prayers padme can get. my husband just rushed her to the vet she suddenly started acting weird whining not being very steady on her hind legs. I know the grape can take three days to show symptoms but she was acting fine yesterday only had diarrhea once and playful I can't believe I didn't take her just to be sure. I can't lose another one I just can't please pray for her please pray for healing and pray the vet works with us we don't have money to pay a large expense at once but I'll make payments for the rest of my life if it saves her please just pray this all works out and she comes home healthy to us my family can't go through this again it's only been months since we lost pongo I can't do it again.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

K8emcgee said:


> I need all the prayers padme can get. my husband just rushed her to the vet she suddenly started acting weird whining not being very steady on her hind legs. I know the grape can take three days to show symptoms but she was acting fine yesterday only had diarrhea once and playful I can't believe I didn't take her just to be sure. I can't lose another one I just can't please pray for her please pray for healing and pray the vet works with us we don't have money to pay a large expense at once but I'll make payments for the rest of my life if it saves her please just pray this all works out and she comes home healthy to us my family can't go through this again it's only been months since we lost pongo I can't do it again.


Praying! I will be shocked if this is because of the grape. Maybe low blood sugar? The vet will help. Please keep us updated. Stay strong, Padme!


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

yea started thinking low blood sugar as well bc of how she was walking. they ended up saying her blood sugar was normal and they didn't think it was from the grape they did a Parvo test which came back negative then they tested for worms and she had hookworms even though she'd already been treated for hookworms and round works and she didn't have any of the symptoms either no bloating or anything. they said they think she was acting sick of the worms but I don't know how she could go from perfectly fine yesterday to acting this weird today I thought she was dying! they have her a high calorie food and another dose of pyrantel for tomorrow. she's been sleeping since she got home still has no appetite has only got up once to walk and lay somewhere else I took her out she peed and laid down outside to go back to sleep afterwards and I brought her in and sure enough she laid back down to go to sleep once inside. she did seem a little bit more alert than earlier and is walking better I just think how fast she declined is odd. I saw that in humans pyrantel caused drowsiness and loss of appetite so I'm assuming it is the same in her by I'm thinking it around 3-4 hours if she still hasn't eaten I might have to make her with a medicine syringe and her formula if she won't eat the royal canin they have her. do you guys think its just worms making her act so odd?


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

and I don't get why she'd be acting a little off with her back legs. she seems to have more energy even played outside and ran a bit but is still acting weak in the back legs and she randomly whines and cries for seemingly no reason at all


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This is NOT from the one grape she ate. Something else. Could she have eaten anything that she is not supposed to in the yard? Some tick bites result in paralysis? Neurotoxins? Lawn sprayed or something put down for weeds? Any flowers she could have 'tasted'? I would really go through what she had done for the past few days and see if you can come up with anything. Meantime, just watch her closely.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

I was thinking she had possibly eaten more grapes than I noticed but her vet said he didn't think that was the issue and said he thought she was feeling sick bc of the worms however until today she had no symptoms of worms at all. well I guess its possible that the diarrhea yesterday was worm related it did have that foul mucus that is usually associated with hookworms and parvo but just the once then it was more solid. I know it does take around a week for hookworms to grow from larvae so maybe that's why I hadn't seen any symptoms until now I just find it really odd. she's been whimpering every time she falls asleep and sometimes when she's awake but when she's not sleeping or whimpering she's running and playing and she even got her appetite back. I'm wondering maybe the dewormer just made her feel sick and that's why she's been fussy. I saw on another post that some chis get fussy and sometimes whiney after leaving the vet or when on certain medication and my friend said her female is really dramatic every time she leaves the vet and takes the dewormer I don't think padme was being dramatic I think she was scared bc she wasn't feeling herself so she was whimpering I'm thinking maybe she was dizzy which would explain walking like she was and would also explain why she'd start crying while laying down and sitting down bc she would jave noticed it more then than when she was running and playing. I did see that the pyrantel caused both drowsiness and dizziness in humans but could only see vomiting as a side effect in dogs but for a chi I could see why she'd have more than the average dog. I noticed that when she went to the bathroom she did pass worms but they were more of the tapeworm we were having an issue with ridding which I'm really happy about I bought three different wormers that all ended up having the wrong active ingredient I went to tractor supply they were for a different kind of tapeworm. I don't know what caused the initial sick reaction from her this morning but I think the bigger reaction this afternoon was more so caused by the meds. she seems much better now that she went potty her stomach was gurgling and rumbling and making her whine. I think she will be mad but it'll P robabaly be safer for her to sleep on her bed on the floor rather than with me tonigbt and tomorrow with the dewormer and upset tummy and all. I watch her every move outside she usually stays right in front or next to me the only thing I noticed her mess with was my hydrangea bush she tried to chew on one of the limbs with the flowers and I told her no and she stopped but other than that I can't think of a single thing she was exposed to that she hasn't been around on a regular basis. I'll keep trying to think about it though. and will keep watching extra close.tha k all of you for your feedback and I know I didn't answer some that were before she got sick I promise to get back to those when I get a little bit more time.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

According to this website, hydrangeas are poisonous and can produce GI symptoms.

Hydrangea | ASPCA

I'm so sorry to hear she's not feeling well. I hope the worms die soon. Worm problems can be very frustrating, especially for tiny dogs like chi puppies. I guess I got lucky with Cuddles when she was a puppy. I wish I had some advice regarding the worms besides to keep deworming her regularly. 

It sounds like she was trying to get your daughter to leave her alone before, but your daughter wouldn't listen to her growls. Usually, dogs only bite as a last resort and give many warning signs before the bite happens. If she did want to sleep, that may very well be the reason. It is common for dogs that are trying to rest to get grumpy when someone won't let them alone (just like people). It would probably be best to teach your daughter not to bother her while she is tired or sleeping.

Some dogs don't like to be held, and other don't like children to hold them. It may be best that your daughter doesn't pick her up, so she doesn't get bitten.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

thank you for the link. yes we have been teaching my daughter when she growls its time to leave her be and especially when she's sleeping. usually if she bites I've been telling her no and my daughter no as well since she crossed padme's line I'm trying to teach both padme to be more tolerable with smaller children and my daughter Ren to listen to her warnings they seem to get along great though other than the sleepy grumps. they are always playing and she loves to follow Ren everywhere. I think it as simple as when she's tired she wants to be left alone my daughter has been doing way better especially since yesterday when she was sick I told Ren Padme was sick and she immediately understood and didn't try to pick her up once. I think they are learning each other's boundaries and that takes times but it seems that they both get it now and haven't been trying each other. She's been eating the royal canin the vet have her she has one more dose of dewormer which I wish I didn't have to do bc how sick it made her feel but at least she will be healthier. the vet said the wormer from tractor supply is more aimed towards roundworms and the less common type of tapeworms which is probably why she still had hookworms and the dipylidium tapeworm.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hook worms are HORRIBLE. The 'head' has to be eliminated to get the whole worm. 

I had an old Irish Setter that got hook worms, and she got really sick with the worms, and the medication made her sick too. Good luck to you and Padme.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

thank you she's doing much better but unfortunately the wormer did not get rid of the tapeworm just the hookworms but they are no where near as dangerous sobthats good the only tapeworm wormer my vet has is an injection which they said will be anywhere from 20-25 dollars which isn't that bad its just a little much for a single wormer so I probably won't be able to get everything I wanted done but I will be getting her the wormer Friday unless you guys know of anything that will holistically get rid of t apeworms safely and effectively bc the less shots and chemicals I have to give her the better bc that last wormer really had her upset and in pain and I don't want to do that to her again. I also have another issue I will be posting seperately. thank you all for your help with everything so far I really appreciate the time you guys took out to help me and give advice and suggestions they've been very helpful.


----------

